# Africa Mercy looking for a 3rd Engineer



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure if I can post this. Africa Mercy is a hospital ship with volunteer crew, surgeons and nurses. They do great work mainly in Africa. I had chatted with them a few years ago and the other day they pinged me looking urgently for a 3rd engineer. I pointed them to this site. They may post a request for a 3rd engineer to volunteer for duty on board. You can check out their website mercyships.org its a wonderful cause. John


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think you need to specify the number of limbs expected and a valid ENG1, John. You may get plenty of offers from the wrinkled band of plumbers here but you need to make sure they can still walk before signing them on (even if there is free and present medical care available onboard).

As a salve to anyone insulted by my cheek I have just bunged them 50 dollars.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Varley... very relaxed requirements for the position of 3rd.. no age limit, photocopies of discharge book I believe... kind of you to help them out with the $50.00... John


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

I believe you have to pay all your expenses if you jouin this vessel. Please advise me if I am wrong.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

You are correct Tony as far as I know. I believe they expect you to get to the closest airport, then they pick you up. I also was informed that they pay your way home on completion of the contract, no pay, all food and medical. It is volunteer driven, not for money more "pay back to charity". There was/is a discovery channel video of an actual trip plus issues in the engine room which was well do***ented and has 4 B&W gen sets as power... worth a peek.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah Mr V, you have insulted me regularly and have failed to bung me a few dollars.

When can I expect this glaring failure to be remedied?


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

here is a link to the photo I took back in 2007 when she set sail for Africa after many years getting fitted out in the North East of England:-http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/62090/title/africa-mercy-leaving-blyth/cat/518


----------

